# fair price for cut glass?



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

I got a quote for some cut glass that I'm going to use for baffles in my sump.

1/4" plate glass:
1pc of 15"x19.5"
2pcs of 15"x15"
2pcs of 15"x12"
2pcs of 15"x13"

I got quoted for $110+HST = $124.50
Is this a fair price?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I've never heard of a 15" tank but if you wanted less expensive baffles try finding a used tank that is leaking then cut it yourself and sand down with a palm sander.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

The tank is 16" wide externally, and the glass is 1/2" thick; So 15" wide inside.
I took apart an OLD 30g, and I plan to cut the glass from that. The glass is old and scratched and it'll be my first time cutting glass, so in case this isn't going to work out, I thought I would get a quote for new glass.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Why not take your own glass and have the glass company or hardware store cut it for you, I have done this and it cost me about $3 per cut and polished.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Go to National Glass and Mirror on Dundas, they will do it for you.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks Kooka. I'll email them for a quote. so far the cheapest I got was for $15/piece for 1/4" thick glass


----------

